# PUDELPOINTER OR DRATHAAR



## Lefty

After a lot of research I am going to get one of these dogs this year or next. I know good breeders of both. As near as I can tell they are fairly similar. Here is what I think I know but would like you guys feedback as far as whether I am correct and other thinking:

All around hunting ability: about equal. Perhaps Drat is a bit more hearty?
hunting style: i have heard the pudelpointer is always looking back - concerned about the hunter (in a good way). Have not heard that about the drathaar. Yes/no?
family dog: perhaps a slight edge to the pudelpointer - are they more bidable/mellow?
watchdog/protector of the yard family: drathaar.
maintenance: pudelpointer is said not to shed.

I'm having a hard time making a decision. i like both upland and waterfowl. I like to have my dog camp/hike/run/bike/fish with me too. I want to have my young kids like the dog - they never bonded very well my lab because he is hyper.

Personally, I think I may like the Drat as they seem to have more of an edge. I don't like a fighting dog, but I also do not want one that cowers. But there are things that I hear that sound real good about the PP like no shedding and a keen awareness of the human hunters whereabouts. I much prefer a tight coat.

So, I'm a bit torn. what are your opinions?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

Both breeds make awesome hunting companions. You've pretty much summarized them. 


> I have heard the pudelpointer is always looking back - concerned about the hunter (in a good way). Have not heard that about the drathaar. Yes/no?


I've hunted with a bunch of drahthaars and none have been runoffs. The drahthaar isn't going to come back looking for a pat on the head, though. They get down to business when hunting.


----------



## Packfish

BD is correct- I hunt with both- that Drahthaar is all business as is the PP but my PP is more of a " your best bud" dog too. If it's "everything else" you want I would go with
the PP = if it's a pure hunter and you don't mind that"edge ( cause it's there) then a Draht. You have all the info correct- just have to make that decision.


----------



## gdog

I've got both and they are very similar in personality. As stated DD is a little more intense with the PP being a little more aloof. Both very driven on game. Both are good citizens in the house and with the kids. My PP is actually edgier then my DD in regards to other dogs and people, but she's also a few years older.


----------



## roseman

They are so similar if it were me, I would consider either one and pick the qualities that you like in the parents of the pups. If you find two really good looking DDs then get a DD. If there's a good PP breeding you like then get the PP. The only problem I see with both breeds is that it's harder to "pick" your pup out of a litter. Most of the breeders I know have their pups sold before they're born and they end up picking the pups for you.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

roseman said:


> They are so similar if it were me, I would consider either one and pick the qualities that you like in the parents of the pups. If you find two really good looking DDs then get a DD. If there's a good PP breeding you like then get the PP. The only problem *I see with both breeds is that it's harder to "pick" your pup out of a litter.* Most of the breeders I know have their pups sold before they're born and they end up picking the pups for you.


Very true, that's why it's best to do your research and pick a "litter" and not worry so much about the picking of an individual pup. This happened to me When I got my last DD. The owner said I had first pick of the males after the breeder took one. Well, the beotch only threw four pups, two females and two males so I got the one that was left over... Truth be told, it wouldn't have mattered, I trained yesterday with the owner of the other male dog and he is just as nice as the one I got. Well, may be mines a little nicer.  :mrgreen: There was also one of the two females in the litter there training with us and she is perty dang shiny too. All four of these dogs will be tested at the VJP next weekend in Malta Idaho. All four pups should score very well.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

I'll add this too. My friend Robbert (northslope) Was faced with the same exact dilemma last year. He chose the PP because he knew it would be a house dog and he didn't want to contend with shedding. Other than that, his mind was sixes on what breed to get. Track is a great dog, he's just spoiled rotten!


----------



## Lefty

i appreciate the feedback. Sounds like I can't go wrong with either one.


----------

